# Dual resident permit in GCC



## Sandy2511 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi I am a bit confused about this. I was working in A GCC country and have recently relocated to UAE. While had a valid RP and work visa in the country, in the UAE my residence is under the sponsorship of my wife. My ex employer has not cancelled the RP which continues to be valid though I have quit the company and left The country for good. Now I have a job in the UAE. This would require my dependent visa of UAE to be transferred to the work visa under the prospective employer. Want to know will the valid resident permit of any other GCC country have any issues with the issue of Work Permit in the UAE?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Ask your employer and/or check with the MoL personally.


----------



## arunv (Sep 27, 2014)

I am an Indian national currently working in Bahrain. Now I received an job offer from Oman and I would like to join there; I would like to request you to kindly clarify my below doubts regarding Oman work visa.

1) My current employer in Bahrain is not ready to give me exit from Bahrain. So is it possible to get Oman work visa without cancelling my Bahrain work visa? (I have already spoke to the Oman employer and Oman embassy in Bahrain and both of them replied there is no need to cancel Bahrain visa to get Oman visa)

2)Can I do my medical examination test for Oman visa in Bahrain? If yes please explain the procedure.

This is very urgent so please help me by sending your kind reply.


----------



## mobile_jin (May 28, 2011)

arunv said:


> I am an Indian national currently working in Bahrain. Now I received an job offer from Oman and I would like to join there; I would like to request you to kindly clarify my below doubts regarding Oman work visa.
> 
> 1) My current employer in Bahrain is not ready to give me exit from Bahrain. So is it possible to get Oman work visa without cancelling my Bahrain work visa? (I have already spoke to the Oman employer and Oman embassy in Bahrain and both of them replied there is no need to cancel Bahrain visa to get Oman visa)
> 
> ...


As for as I know, you can have multiple GCC residence visas without any issue. But off course its better to be get clear.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

@Arunv: I am not certain about your answer but if Bahrain rules are similar to UAE rules, you will need to cancel your visa upon exiting the country in order to get your end of service settlement. It is perhaps best you post your query in the general Middle East forum and someone can help.


----------



## arunv (Sep 27, 2014)

thank you....


----------



## arunv (Sep 27, 2014)

thank you....


----------



## Chikki (May 10, 2016)

arunv said:


> thank you....


Arun can you tell me how did you finally managed to do your medical? Did you have to go to India for it?


----------



## luqrehan (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi I am currently working in oman & I have offer from Qatar my sponsor is not ready to exit from oman can I obtain Qatar work visa when my oman visa is still valid????????? please its emergency help me out


----------



## a.abdulkadhar (Jun 10, 2017)

Presently am working in Oman, I have a valid Resident card. I have a official trip to UAE for 6 month. Please clarify, Is it possible to apply work visa on UAE.


----------

